# 1987 Ford Legend Seating



## trevoroq (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi I am just about to buy a 1987 Ford Legend can you tell me can I rearrange the seats to make two on each side like the Talisman, with a Dinette ie the table in between?
Thanks


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I had a 2000 Autosleeper Legend.
The seating was a rear U-shaped lounge. It is built in and not alterable without some serious carpentry work.
The bench seats and back supports either side form the double bed, the rear athwartships seat is storage.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

this link should show you the layout.

cabby

http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/...b3b/makemodel/make/auto-sleepers/model/legend


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry but I've got to ask the question, if you want a layout like a Talisman why buy a Legend :?


----------



## trevoroq (Jun 19, 2014)

philoaks said:


> Sorry but I've got to ask the question, if you want a layout like a Talisman why buy a Legend :?


Your right to a certain extent but I feel the Ford parts would be easier to get, the layouts not that different apart from a couple of small cupboards Thanks


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

.
Totally dependent on your DIY skills. Anything is possible.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

> Your right to a certain extent but I feel the Ford parts would be easier to get, the layouts not that different apart from a couple of small cupboards Thanks


Didn't mean to sound flippant but I thought the Legend only came as a rear lounge and the Talisman as a rear kitchen and that would have been more than swapping a couple of small cupboards 

As Tonyt says, with reasonable DIY skills then it should be possible. The hardest part would probably be finding a faced plywood to match the original colour.

Autosleeper also used the transit base to produce the Amethyst which has a dinette seating arrangement and the Excelsior which had two lengthways bench seats. Both were monocoque construction like the Legend so were much less prone to damp issues.

Good luck, whichever route you take!


----------



## trevoroq (Jun 19, 2014)

philoaks said:


> > Your right to a certain extent but I feel the Ford parts would be easier to get, the layouts not that different apart from a couple of small cupboards Thanks
> 
> 
> Didn't mean to sound flippant but I thought the Legend only came as a rear lounge and the Talisman as a rear kitchen and that would have been more than swapping a couple of small cupboards
> ...


The 1987 legend has the same layout as the Talisman it changed to the rear lounge in about 1990.


----------

